# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Релиз обновления не устанавливается

## spilevin

Добрый день, прошу помощи, скачал релиз (в архиве) обновления с данного сайта. В архиве Accounting_3_0_089_54_cf.zip присутствует один файл, хотя ранее при распаковке архива присутствовали несколько файлов в том числе один .exe и нажатием на него он сам распаковывался и подхватывался автоматически через конфигуратор, а файл который есть сейчас приходиться выбирать в ручную. Показывает, что процесс идет, но обновления не происходит???

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, прошу помощи, скачал релиз (в архиве) обновления с данного сайта. В архиве Accounting_3_0_089_54_cf.zip присутствует один файл, хотя ранее при распаковке архива присутствовали несколько файлов в том числе один .exe и нажатием на него он сам распаковывался и подхватывался автоматически через конфигуратор, а файл который есть сейчас приходиться выбирать в ручную. Показывает, что процесс идет, но обновления не происходит???


https://www.1s-up.ru/uchimsja-obnovl...-1c-cf-fajlom/

----------


## Online_Z

> В архиве Accounting_3_0_089_54_cf.zip


setup.exe входит в комплект полного дистрибутива, 
при запуске этого самого setup.exe происходит установка шаблона конфигурации, 
а "Accounting_3_0_089_54_cf.zip" - это архив только с одним уже готовым CF файлом конфигурации, который не нужно никуда устанавливать

----------


## spilevin

Спасибо понял.

----------


## olegtelec

[QUOTE=Online_Z;648610]setup.exe входит в комплект полного дистрибутива, 
..... /QUOTE]
"Не правда ваша", как говорил один кино герой, setup есть не только в полном, но и в обновлениях!

----------


## Online_Z

[QUOTE=olegtelec;649794]


> setup.exe входит в комплект полного дистрибутива, 
> ..... /QUOTE]
> "Не правда ваша", как говорил один кино герой, setup есть не только в полном, но и в обновлениях!


Не спорю.
В данном контексте "полный дистрибутив" - это именно дистрибутив, который нужно устанавливать, а не голый CF, т.е. без разницы что именно устанавливается, полный шаблон или обновление.

----------

